# Stocking a 180 Gallon Tank



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

its a Baolong AG2000

with fluval fx5 Ext filter.
3 x 300 Watt Heater
Lighting: 30W x 6

Would this stocking ok. It would be mainly a FOWLR maybe some softies

kk here goes

1x Regal Tang
1x Cleaner Wrasse
2x Common Clownfish
1x Glider Goby
1x YWG
1x Diadem Dottyback
5x Chromis
1x Bicolour Dwarf Angel
1x Naso Tang
1x Powder Brown Tang
5x Anthias
1x Bellus Angel
1x Neon Goby
1x midas Blenny[/u]


----------



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

*anyone*

anyone


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

the dotty back will bully the other fish if thats what you want, i would change him to a royal gamma they look very similar.


----------

